# is one a lonely number...?



## Erica (Dec 11, 2011)

So I got my sweet Clover from a girl who no longer had time for her. When I picked her up from her previous owner she told me that Clover preferred to be alone and that when she put her with other rats they fought. Almost everything that I have read says they prefer to live in groups. Should I find a cage mate for Clover? Or just heed the warnings of her last owner?? I just want what is best for her. I also have noticed that she is having “red tears” and I am worried that she might be stressed. I have no idea what I should do in this situation. Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## eannas8986 (Dec 14, 2011)

A lot of times owners will mistake play fighting as actual harmful fighting. If she wasn't drawing any blood on her previous cagemates, I would definately get her a cagemate, she will be much happier, and will more likely live longer. Mine playfight all the time, they squeak and huff at each other, but it is just a natural behavior for them.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd definitely get her a cage mate, the old owner probably mistook play fighting for fighting. There is always the chance she is aggressive (rather uncommon for girls as males are known to be more aggressive in general) but it is more likely that she hasn't been socialized with other rats, in which case the introduction will have to be a slow one but it will work to her benefit in the end. As far as the red tears go, its probably stress or it could be the first signs of a URI or another illness, keep an eye on her behavior (sneezing, lethargic, loss of appetite (bad sign for most rats), or anything out of the ordinary) and listen to her lungs to make sure they are free of congestion or clicks. Also if she is willing to stiff you which I assume she is, let her take a good long sniff of your ear and listen to her breath. You should barely be able to hear it (only the sound of air being brought in and released). If it sounds wheezy or broken then she needs to see a vet. Good luck


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Get two sisters, then in the unlikely event she rejects them, they will have each other (and in the event she bullies them, they have each other).


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for the tips  I am going to start the process of looking into getting her a friend. I like the idea of getting sisters because I was worried that the new rat would be lonely if Clover rejects her. She had sort of a red crusty around one eye but it seems to have cleared, now both eyes are bright and clear of "red tears". I have heard her sneeze on occasion but I held her up to my ear and her lungs sound good. I will keep a watchful eye on her.  Again, thank you guys for the helpful hints.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

What wonderful news! Be sure to tell us how your rattie search goes


----------



## Erica (Dec 11, 2011)

I am a mixed bag of emotions right now! I am going to adopt two girls later today. They are a little younger than Colver so hopefully that will help matters. I am so excited to add these sweet girls to the family, but, I am so nervous about weather Clover will accept them or fight them. I will keep you posted on how things go.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Be sure to quarantine them properly, and read the Introductions sticky for tips on how to put them together when the time comes.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

When I introduced youngsters to my aloof old girl, she didn't care for them very much, hissing and side kicking (probably didn't help that one of the little ones kept humping her). They all accepted each other eventually and lived together (even if they didn't necessarily like each other).


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Typobiodderry: New topics are generally started in a new thread but I'm assuming you're new and didn't know yet so to answer your question (hope you don't mind Erica), it sounds like it could be the beginning signs of a URI or mycoplasmosis flareup. Listen to its lungs for any sounds of congestion, hoarseness, or wheezing. If the symptoms don't go away or they develop new one's, its time for a trip to the vet for a checkup.


----------



## Bouv (Apr 11, 2012)

For the most part, Clover gets along with her two new "sisters" - Toulie and Hazel. Once in a while they may "fight" (hard to tell if it's play fighting or not!), usually after we feed them. Clover seems to be the "fat kid" and likes her food a bit more. But we don't feel bad as even Hazel and Toulie fight sometimes too (and they are actual sisters!)


----------

